# How To Install An Electrical Outlet In A Under Eave Soffit



## Electroguro (Nov 5, 2017)

Hello to all,

I was told by a member to re-post my question here for answers to my original post under "Introductions".

I am trying to install additional outlets under the eave of my home and I want to use old work boxes with waterproof covers. My under eave soffit is hardie board and I will be using GFCI plugs, but I just want to make sure I'm using the right method under code.

Any additional help will be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance...


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

It all sounds fine under code.
However I don't think I would install GFCI receptacles up in the eves. They will too difficult to get at to check or reset if tripped. Either install one GFCI in an area that is more accessible and use the LOAD terminals or install a GFCI breaker.


----------



## Electroguro (Nov 5, 2017)

Thank you very much for your feedback! I will definitely take your comments under observation.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

I don't use old work boxes, F-clips, etc, anywhere. I'd cut out the soffit next to 
the truss/rafter/whatever and attach a plastic box directly to that. 
However, that's just me, most guys are ok with boxes not being attached to 
structure.


----------



## Electroguro (Nov 5, 2017)

@ CodeMatters

Thank you for replying and I respect your way of doing things. I've had a few months of training under a very skilled master electrician and I learned many different things about the industry, but there's always something new to learn. 

I've seen many shortcuts on saving time and materials but I always wanted to understand and learn things the right way. With that being said, my plans are to splice 3 out the 4 outlets I'm installing into the existing wiring in my attic. The 4th outlet will have it's own circuit, which will feed power to an additional refrigerator and small deep freezer in my garage. 

I've used the same splicing methods installing additional outlets in certain rooms of my house to hang TVs or just to have extra outlets on walls where they never existed. I also understand about how many outlets and switches you can have on one load/breaker. I will be making sure that all the additional outlets will have continuous power.

Any other suggestions from your experience would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I have two under eave receptacles that are switched - I use them for Christmas lights once a year.

Last time I tried to use it I flipped open the cover it was all gooey bio stuff. Apparently hornets found their way into that box through very small crevices and they made a nest out of it. I had to open the cover and things flew at me while I was on a ladder. I almost fall off the ladder...

So beware of insects who likes under eave receptacles.


----------



## Electroguro (Nov 5, 2017)

@ miamicuse

Yeah, I thought about the same thing when it came to the insects. So, I'm not going to use the plastic dome covers. I think the flat covers will prevent that from happening and still provide the same waterproof protection.

And as far as putting the outlets on a switch. I will be using an outdoor digital photocell timer with light sensor to control that.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Depending on the code in place in your locale, any modification to the circuit 
may require addition of an AFCI breaker. 
That, of course, depends on whether you want to meet current code or just 
make it the same as the rest of the house. If you do decide to change the 
breaker to an AFCI, try it first before you add the receptacles to the circuit. 
This way if it trips you'll know it's doing so because of existing issues and not
due to problems you've created.


----------

